# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Levenslessen van Corrie ten Boom

## Adajah

Hi ik ben Ada, met mijn gezin weleens in Haarlem gezien hoe de schuilplaats eruitzag...
Nu in dit boek van Pam Rosewell Moore lees ik over Zonneduin Bloenendaal, 1949...
God is een God van wonderen, lees zelf en pas de levenslessen biddend toe, Hij zij met jou!

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ada, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Boeken lezen kan idd verrijkend zijn. Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Adajah

En de Bijbel bestaat uit .... boeken, het woord Bijbel komt van biblia: boeken; Goed zo: 66.
En dat is het meest verrijkend wat je in je leven kunt lezen

----------


## Flogiston

Sommigen halen troost uit de bijbel, anderen uit de Q'ran. En zo zijn er nog veel meer boeken waar mensen troost en wijsheid uit kunnen halen.

Laten we al die verschillen alsjeblieft eens accepteren en respecteren, en erkennen dat ons eigen favoriete boek niet de enige weg naar inzicht is.

----------

